# probs already asked but will i be able to watch the equestrian sports on freeview?!



## luce1 (24 July 2012)

in the title


----------



## Tillypup (24 July 2012)

Horse and hound have pulled together a list of TV coverage, can't find it at the moment but it is out there somewhere!


----------



## Bigginge (24 July 2012)

I thought the BBC had said they would be broadcasting every event on the red button...? Although I'll be in work on MOnday when the XC is on, wonder if it will be streamed on the iplayer or anywhere...


----------



## Bigginge (24 July 2012)

Does this help?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/18071080


----------



## barbaraNcolin (24 July 2012)

No, I don't think you'll be able to watch them on freeview, unless it's highlights. I thought I'd seen somewhere that it'll only be Sky, Virgin and Freesat where you can watch everything.


----------



## Maesfen (24 July 2012)

Try this.  Thought they said we'd be able to watch any sport in full; doesn't look like it from this.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/olympics2012/7627/313442.html


----------



## debbielinder (24 July 2012)

Surely there will be some on the red button??? I remember watching the cross country in athens at a ridiculous time on the red button so i assumed it would be the same for this year


----------



## shoeey (24 July 2012)

There is not enough bandwidth on freeview for the 24-or something BBC Olympic channels so you will only have the BBC coverage on 1,2 and 3 (see H&H Olympic preview, 19 July issue, p40) It's quite comprehensive.
If you have Virgin, Freesat or Sky you can watch everything on the red button


----------



## Miss L Toe (24 July 2012)

So the taxpayer, who financed the Games, will not be able to watch on the BEEB, does not surprise me, I would rather not watch than pay extra,   and it is not about technology, it is about profit.
I don't get BBC 1, 2and 3, I have had 1 and 2 but never three except on my PC


----------



## hcm88 (24 July 2012)

Its all live on the BBC website though isn't it?


----------



## cally6008 (24 July 2012)

I've got the Radio Times today and put this together - 
http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=79&t=2158

Freeview viewers get a rough deal, only on a couple times via red button / 301
It's on normal TV a couple of times

The rest of it for us on freeview, we'll have to watch via the website unfortunately (and hope it doesn't crash due to over-use)


----------



## Puffin (25 July 2012)

hcm88 said:



			Its all live on the BBC website though isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

I was assuming this too, but if its just iplayer then it won't be - I had the same problem before (Hickstead or Badminton I think)
The stuff that IS available (eg monday) seems to be mixed in with the other stuff so will be like the old Grandstand - you don't know what time they'll swap to what.

I don't have any sort of cable/satelite just the usual digital stuff, I'm not sure my PC/Broadband are up to the job but i'd like to try to watch some of it.  Last time I tried to find equestrian stuff it was only what had gone out live that was on iplayer and not all of that. 

Please could someone tell me where I find the online channels to watch the equestrian stuff?

Oh and who is it at the BBC that has such a downer on equestrian stuff?!? Cycling and football for hours... someone there clearly has a warped view of it.


----------



## cally6008 (25 July 2012)

I think this is the link that we need to bookmark - 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video


----------



## TBB (25 July 2012)

I'm in Ireland and have sky but not sky sports and thought I'd get the new 24 channels (we get BBC) but I checked out www.sky.com/Olympic tv coverage details and it says we in Ireland won't get them so will be relying on RTE and the BBC red button  ( glad I didn't rush out to get Sky+ to record mondays crosscountry)


----------

